# Wood Issues in USB



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

sick-o. thanks for the report.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Is the rumor true that everything pretty much washes out above 600 cfs? 

"It's just USB - not like it's the Zion Narrows or anything."

Super sick. Can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Ya, I think I remember Gash just being a big wavetrain at 3000.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Glad its getting good, glad you made is safely


----------

